# شخصية ملكى صادق فى الكتاب المقدس



## apostle.paul (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين
*





*ملكى صادق ملك ساليم 
كاهن الله العلى المشبه بابن الله 
من هو؟؟هل هو شخصية حقيقة قابلت ابرام(ابراهيم)وباركه
ام ان ظهور مسيانى فى العهد القديم؟؟؟
مامعنى انه لا اب له ولا ام ولا نسب بلا بداءة ايام وبلا نهاية؟؟
وماهو وجه الشبه بينه وبين كهنوت ابن الله المتجسد المسيح يسوع
اسئلة كتيرة هقتبس من موضوع للدكتور هولى بايبل
وهنضيف البعض ليها

*​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*اولا رد الدكتور هولى بايبل على الموضوع*
*والاجابه علي ذلك ملخص هو انه شخص حقيقي وملك بالفعل وليس خيالي وايضا ليس ظهور للمسيح في العهد القديم * 
*ولكنه هو رمز للمسيح مثل شخصيات كثيره للعهد القديم يرمزون للمسيح من زاويه معينه * 
*ومعني رمز للمسيح باختصار (  لان البعض يعترض علي كلمة رمز من المسلمين بدون فهم )  ان الشخصيه في موقف معين يمثل كما لو كان لقطه فتغرافيه فنري الشخص يشير للمسيح في موقف او معني او اسم وليس في كل شيئ حتب لو تعدد التشابه في الرمز * 
*فالانجيل اروع كتاب قبل التصوير الفتغرافي شرح لنا نبوات عن المسيح بطريقة شخصيات في مواقف اثناء حياتها تشير الي المسيح * 
*

* 
*والان اعود الي شخصية ملكي صادق * 
*هو شخصية حقيقيه يقول عنه في * 
*سفر التكوين 14*
*14: 18 و ملكي صادق ملك شاليم اخرج خبزا و خمرا و كان كاهنا لله العلي * 
*14: 19 و باركه و قال مبارك ابرام من الله العلي مالك السماوات و الارض * 
*14: 20 و مبارك الله العلي الذي اسلم اعداءك في يدك فاعطاه عشرا من كل شيء * 
*ونلاحظ تصرف ابراهيم مع ملكي صادق يختلف تمامع عن تصرفه مع ملك سدوم * 
*14: 17 فخرج ملك سدوم لاستقباله بعد رجوعه من كسرة كدرلعومر و الملوك الذين معه الى عمق شوى الذي هو عمق الملك * 
*14: 21 و قال ملك سدوم لابرام اعطني النفوس و اما الاملاك فخذها لنفسك * 
*14: 22 فقال ابرام لملك سدوم رفعت يدي الى الرب الاله العلي مالك السماء و الارض * 
*14: 23 لا اخذن لا خيطا و لا شراك نعل و لا من كل ما هو لك فلا تقول انا اغنيت ابرام * 
*14: 24 ليس لي غير الذي اكله الغلمان و اما نصيب الرجال الذين ذهبوا معي عانر و اشكول و ممرا فهم ياخذون نصيبهم * 
*فهو يتعامل باحترام شديد مع ملكي صادق وهو ملك مدينه واحده ولكنه يرفض ان ياخذ اي شيئ من ملك سدوم وهو ملك منطقه اكبر * 
*

* 
*ونلاحظ ان ملكي صادق يرمز الي * 
* اولا معني اسمه * 
*H4442*
*מלכּי־צדק*
*malkı̂y-tsedeq*
*mal-kee-tseh'-dek*
*مكونه من مقطعين * 
*ملكي*
*H4428*
*מלך*
*melek*
*meh'-lek*
*From H4427; a king: - king, royal.*
*ملكي اي ملك او ملوكي * 
*صادق*
*H6664*
*צדק*
*tsedeq*
*tseh'-dek*
*From H6663; the right (natural, moral or legal); also (abstractly) equity or (figuratively) prosperity: -  X even, (X that which is altogether) just (-ice), ([un-]) right (-eous) (cause, -ly, -ness).*
*

* 
*الحق او البر او الصح * 
*اي انه يعني ملك البر * 
*وهنا ياتي هذا فقط كرمز وليس تعني انه الله * 
*وهذا تكرر كثيرا مثلا * 
*فإيليا النبي ترجمة اسمه (إلهي يهوه)، وإليشع (الله خلاص)، وأشعياء (الله يخلص)، وإليهو (سفر أيوب 32) معناه (هو الله)، وصموئيل (إسم الله أو سمع الله)، و ميخائيل (مَنْ مثل الله). اليآب (عد9:1) معناها (الله أب)، واليصور (عد5:1) معناها (الله صخرة)، وأليمالك (را2:1) معناها (الله ملك)، وأليشوع (2صم15:5) معناها (الله خلاص).*
*

* 
*ثانيا معني رتبته وملكه * 
*ملك شاليم او ساليم * 
*H8004*
*שׁלם*
*shâlêm*
*shaw-lame'*
*The same as H8003; peaceful; Shalem, an early name of Jerusalem: - Salem.*
*شاليم او اسم اورشليم القديم او اول اسم لها ويعني السلام * 
*فهو ملك مدينة السلام او ملك السلام وايضا هذا رمز للمسيح * 
*

* 
*ثالثا رتبة كهنوته * 
*كان كاهنا لله العلي * 
*وهنا وضح العدد العبري الذي قال ايلون ليوضح انه ليس مثل باقي الكهنة الذين يخدمون الاوثان ولكنه فعلا كاهن لله العلي وهنا وجه التشابه في انه لم يستلم هذا الكهنوت من احد ولم يسلمه لاحد ولكن كهنوته بدون تسليم ابائي فلهذا يقال علي كهنوته بلا بداية ايام وبلا نهاية * 
*

* 
*رابعا في روح النبوه * 
*قال مبارك ابرام من الله العلي مالك السموات والارض وهذا قاله بروح النبوه وبالفعل الرب بارك نوح وعمله وخطواته واهم شيئ نسله لياتي منه المسيا * 
*فهو ايضا يرمز للمسيح في النبوه * 
*

* 
*خامسا انه يبارك ابراهيم * 
*وهذا رمز للمسيح الذي يبارك من يقبل اليه * 
*

* 
*سادسا يقبل عشور ابراهيم * 
*ايضا كرمز للمسيح الذي امر بالعشور في العهد القديم والجديد * 
*

* 
*وسابعا ومن اهم الرموز هو ذبيحة الخبز والخمر * 
*فهو قدم خبز وخمر * 
*والكلمه العبري رائعه التي تعني اخرج * 
*H3318*
*יצא*
*yâtsâ'*
*yaw-tsaw'*
*A primitive root; to go (causatively bring) out, in a great variety of applications, literally and figuratively, direct and proximate: -  X after, appear, X assuredly, bear out, X begotten, break out, bring forth (out, up), carry out, come (abroad, out, thereat, without), + be condemned, depart (-ing, -ure), draw forth, in the end, escape, exact, fail, fall (out), fetch forth (out), get away (forth, hence, out), (able to, cause to, let) go abroad (forth, on, out), going out, grow, have forth (out), issue out, lay (lie) out, lead out, pluck out, proceed, pull out, put away, be risen, X scarce, send with commandment, shoot forth, spread, spring out, stand out, X still, X surely, take forth (out), at any time, X to [and fro], utter.*
*الكلمه تعني اخراج بحمل واخراج بنبع واخراج بقوه واخراج بانتاج * 
*وهذا بالطبع يشير الي المسيح الذي بقوه اصبح خبز الحياه وينبوع الحياه * 
*وهذه ذبيحه اعظم من الذبائح الحيوانية في رمزها لانها تشير لجسد المسيح الذي سحق كالدقيق وحمل الخطيه التي ليست من طبيعته كالخميره وايضا الخمر رمز الدم الذي يعطي خلاص وايضا فرح * 
*فالمعني اللفظي يشير اكثر الي انه انسان حقيقي يرمز للمسيح * 
*

* 
*فابراهيم لم يقدم عشور لملك سدوم ولم يقبل بركه من ملك سدوم الشرير ولكنه كصغير قدم عشور للكبير ملكي صادق واخذ منه بركه * 
*ويعثر البعض في ذلك لااجل مكانة ابراهيم في نظر الكل لانه ابو الاباء ولان ابراهيم اعظم بالطبع من لاوي  ولكن مثلا داود اعظم من ابراهيم في درجة ملكه رغم ان ابراهيم جده * 
*ولهذا ايضا ملكي صادق اعظم من ابراهيم وبخاصه في تقدمته الخبز والخمر لان كهنوت لاوي الذي جاء من ابراهيم هو كهنوت الذبائح الحيوانية التي ابطلها المسيح لما اكمل الناموس بذبيحة جسده وايضا كهنوت ملكي صادق عظيم لانه بدون تسليم كما ان المسيح كهنوته بدون تسليم او وراثه لان المسيح من سبط يهوذا وليس من سبط لاوي ولكن كهنوته مثل كهنوت ملكي صادق بدون وراثه وهو جمع الكهنوت والملك رمزا للمسيح كما اشرت * 
*ولذلك كهنة العهد الجديد بداية من التلاميذ لا ياخذون الكهنوت وراثه لانهم علي رتبة ملكي صادق ككهنة للمسيح * 
*وكل ما قدمت يشرح الرموز ولكن ايضا يؤكد ان ملكي صادق انسان بالفعل * 
*

* 
*وايضا من الاثار الجيلوجيه التي تؤكد ان مملكة ساليم اي اورشليم هي بالفعل قديمه جدا * 
*وايضا سفر المزامير اشار اليها * 
*سفر المزامير 76: 2*
*
* 
*كَانَتْ             فِي سَالِيمَ مِظَلَّتُهُ، وَمَسْكَنُهُ             فِي صِهْيَوْنَ.*
*

* 
*وايضا مره اخري سفر المزامير يؤكد ان شخص حقيقي * 
*سفر المزامير 110: 4*
*
* 
*أَقْسَمَ             الرَّبُّ وَلَنْ يَنْدَمَ:             «أَنْتَ             كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ             مَلْكِي صَادَقَ».*
*

* 
*ويقال في ترجوم يوناثان ان ساليم هو ابن نوح وهو الكهنوت الذي استمر من نوح من ذبيحة التي قدمت بعد الطوفان ومعمودية اسرة نوح * 
*

* 
*اما عن من يستشهد بعبرانيين ويقول انها تشهد انه ظهور للمسيح ففي عجاله * 
*رسالة بولس الرسول الي العبرانيين * 
*7: 1 لان ملكي صادق هذا ملك ساليم كاهن الله العلي الذي استقبل ابراهيم راجعا من كسرة الملوك و باركه * 
*7: 2 الذي قسم له ابراهيم عشرا من كل شيء المترجم اولا ملك البر ثم ايضا ملك ساليم اي ملك السلام * 
*7: 3 بلا اب بلا ام بلا نسب لا بداءة ايام له و لا نهاية حياة بل هو مشبه بابن الله هذا يبقى كاهنا الى الابد * 
*فهو تكلم اولا علي اثبات حقيقة وجوده وهو ليس شخص خيالي او ظهور فقط ولكنه ملك حقيقي استقبل ابراهيم ولم يقل ظهر بل قال هو ملك ساليم * 
*وبعد ان تكلم عن كهنوته و اكد ذلك قال بدقه لغويه بارشاد الروح القدس انه بلا اب بلا ام وهذا الكلام عن كهنوته وكهنوته ايضا بلا بداية ايام ولا نهاية حياه * 
*وهو ليس ابن الله بل مشبه التي تعني كرمز لابن الله في الكهنوت ولانه لم يستلم الكهنوت بالوراثه ولم يسلمه لاحد فهو بلا بداية بلا نهاية في كهنوته كرمز للمسيح * 
*ولتاكيد ذلك وايضا شرحا له * 
*7: 6 و لكن الذي ليس له نسب منهم قد عشر ابراهيم و بارك الذي له المواعيد * 
*فهو يقصد بكلامه انه ليس له نسب ولا بدايه من هارون ولا نهاية في هارون ولكنه بلا نسب من من نسل هارون * 
*ويكمل شارحا * 
*7: 7 و بدون كل مشاجرة الاصغر يبارك من الاكبر * 
*7: 8 و هنا اناس مائتون ياخذون عشرا و اما هناك فالمشهود له بانه حي * 
*وهنا يقصد بها انه اللاويين مائتون ياخذون عشور ورغم ان ملكي صادق انسان مائت اي انه انسان يموت ولكن رمزه لكهنوت المسيح لا يموت ياخذ العشور * 
*فهو يتكلم عن ليس شخص ملكي صادق ولكن في رمز المسيح فيه الذي لا يموت * 
*ولو قارنا سنتاكد انه لا يتكلم عن شخص او كيان ملكي صادق ولكن رمزه فهو يقول بلا اب بلا ام والمسيح من ناحية الجسد له ام هي السيده العذراء ولكنه بلا اب وبلا ام في كهنوته * 
*بلا نسب والمسيح له نسب ولكن يقصد بلا نسب لملكي صادق لهارون وهذا بالاضافه ان الانجيل لم يقل شيئ عن ابوه او امه او نسبه او بدايته او نهايته فهو يقول بلا اب نعرفه وبلا ام او نسب او بدايه اونهايه نعرفها فهو ظهر في الانجيل وفي التاريخ واختفي بدون رسامه او شيئ مثل هذا * 
*اما المسيح فبداية حياته بالجسد معروفه ونهايته ايضا بالجسد اذا فايضا ملكي صادق يشير الي كهنوت المسيح وليس ان ملكي صادق ازلي ابدي طبعا * 
*وكما قلت سابقا معلمنا بولس الرسول اكد انه رمز بكلمة مشبه لكن لو كان ظهور للمسيح لما قال مشبه * 
*

* 
*ومن كل ما قدمت ملكي صادق شخص حقيقي فقط يرمز للمسيح ولكنه ليس ظهور للمسيح او شيئ خيالي
انتهى الرد *
​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (18 نوفمبر 2010)

Well don from long long time i want ask about it and i think there are some righteous people at time of Ebrahim and the Bible didn't talk about him such as Malshe sadak


----------



## apostle.paul (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*ملكة صادق حسب قاموس الكتاب المقدس*
*ملكي  صادق هو اسم سامي معناه "ملك البر" وهو ملك  شاليم أي   أورشليم (تك 14:18-20) وكاهن الله العلي أخرج خبزاً وخمراً  	لإبراهيم في وادي شوي وأخذ عشراً منه.* *وهو رمز إلى  	المسيح الذي هو كاهن على رتبة ملكي صادق (مز 110: 4 و عب 6: 20 و 7: 1-17). وذلك أنهما كاهنان ليسا من سبط  	لاوي، وليس لكهنوتهما بداءة ونهاية معلومة وهما ملكا البر والسلام. والظاهر أنه كان محافظاً على سنة الله القديمة بين شعب وثني ولذلك كانت له الأسبقية على إبراهيم وعلى الكهنة الذين تسلموا منه. 
*




*ملكى صادق فى الموسوسعة اليهودية*​*King of Salem and priest of the Most High in the time of Abraham. He brought out bread and wine, blessed Abram, and received tithes from him (Gen. xiv. 18-20). Reference is made to him in Ps. cx. 4, where the victorious ruler is declared to be "priest forever after the order of Melchizedek." The story is neither an invention nor the product of a copyist's error, as Cheyne ("Encyc. Bibl.") thinks, but rests upon ancient Jerusalemic tradition (as Josephus, "B. J." vi. 10, affirms; comp. Gunkel, "Genesis," 1901, p. 261), "Zedek" being an ancient name of Jerusalem (probably connected with the Phenician Συδνκ = "Zedek" = "Jupiter"; comp. Shab. 156a, b; Gen. R. xliii.; Pesiḳ. R. 20; see Baudissin, "Studien zur Semitischen Religionsgesch." 1876, i. 14-15). Hence "'ir ha-ẓedeḳ" (Isa. i. 21, 26), "neweh ẓedeḳ" (Jer. xxxi. 23, l. 7), "sha'are ẓedeḳ" (Ps. cxviii. 19). The city's first king, accordingly, was known either as "Adoni Zedek" (Josh. x. 1 et seq. ; comp. Judges i. 5-7, where "Adonizedek" is the correct reading) or as "Malkizedek." The fact that he united the royal with the priestly dignity, like all ancient (heathen) kings, made him a welcome type to the composer of the triumphal song (Ps. cx

**ترجمة الجزء المهم
ملك ساليم وكاهن العلى فى وقت ابراهيم واخرج خبزا وخمرا وبارك ابراهيم وتقبل العشور منه
وله مرجعية فى مزمور 4/110
حيث الحاكم المنتصر اعلن انه الكاهن الى الابد على رتبه ملكى صادق 
القصة ليست اختراع ولا نتاج خطأ نسخى كما ظن تشاين ولكنها تعتمد على التقليد الاورشليمى كيوسفيوس 
كلمة صادق هو الاسم القديم لاورشليم وربما كان لها ارتباط بالفينيقية
*​

http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=383&letter=M#ixzz15dWGacLW​
​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*من موقع نت بايبل
* *Melchizedek [EBD]*

*king of righteousness, the king of Salem (q.v.). All we know of him is recorded in* *Gen. 14:18-20. He is subsequently mentioned only once in the Old Testament, in Ps. 110:4. The typical significance of his history is set forth in detail in the Epistle to the Hebrews, ch. 7. The apostle there points out the superiority of his priesthood to that of Aaron in these several respects, (1) Even Abraham paid him tithes; (2) he blessed Abraham; (3) he is the type of a Priest who lives for ever; (4) Levi, yet unborn, paid him tithes in the person of Abraham; (5) the permanence of his priesthood in Christ implied the abrogation of the Levitical system; (6) he was made priest not without an oath; and (7) his priesthood can neither be transmitted nor interrupted by death: "this man, because he continueth ever, hath an unchangeable priesthood." *
*The question as to who this mysterious personage was has given rise to a great deal of modern speculation. It is an old tradition among the Jews that he was Shem, the son of Noah, who may have survived to this time. Melchizedek was a Canaanitish prince, a worshipper of the true God, and in his peculiar history and character an instructive type of our Lord, the great High Priest (Heb. 5:6, 7; 6:20). One of the Amarna tablets is from Ebed-Tob, king of Jerusalem, the successor of Melchizedek, in which he claims the very attributes and dignity given to Melchizedek in the Epistle to the Hebrews*. 

*ويؤكد ايضا انه ابن نوح وهو ملك حقيقى لساليم وكاهن الله العى شخصية حقيقية قابلها ابراهيم وباركه وتقدمته للرب العلى تقدمة غير دموية بالخبز والخمر*​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*مامعنى الاية الورادة فى سفر العبرانين عن تشبيه ملكى صادق وكهنوته بابن الله وكهنوته الابدى على رتبته 
يكفى تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى *
*لكن قبل عرض التفسير هوضحها فى نقاط
1-ملكى صادق شخصية حقيقية وهو ابن نوح وهو ملك حقيقى لساليم عاش ايام ابرام(ابراهيم فيما بعد) قابله وباركه وقبل منه العشور وقدم ذبيحة بالخبز والخمر 
2-هناك نبوة واضحة عن الكهنوت المسبانى وردت فى المزمور 110 المسيا الملك المنتصر الرب الذى سيجلس عن يمين يهوه ويضع اعدائه تحت موطئ قدميه سيكون هذا الكهنوت على رتبة ملكى صادق كهنوت ابدى
3-ماورد فى سفر العبرانين هو مقابلة رائعة بين ملكى صادق والمسيح 
فملكى صادق كهنوته مخالف للكهنوت الهارونى المعروف الذى يخص بسبط لاوى فقط فكهنوته لا ينتسب جسديا للكهنوت الهارونى هو كهنوت متميز له طبيعة خاصة لم نعرف بدايته ولا نعرف نهايته قد اقيم المسيح على رتبه ملكى صادق ككاهن ابدى ورئيس الكهنة الاعظم خادما للاقداس الحقيقية السماوية فاصبح كهنوت ملكى صادق مشبها بابن الله فى كهنوته
فالمقابلة بين كهنوت ملكى صادق والمسيح وليس عن ولادتهما فملكى صادق انسان مثلنا ولد من اب وام 
لكن كهنوته الذى يخرج عن دائرة التوريث الجسدى للكهنوت الهارونى فى سبط لاوى اصبح رمزا لكهنوت ابن الله 
نعرض الان تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى*
*وردت قصة ملكي صادق في سفر التكوين (ص ١٤) الملك والكاهن، استقبله إبراهيم بعد غلبته للملوك في كدرلعومر وإنقاذ لوط ابن أخته، فقدم إبراهيم العشور لملكي صادق الذي قدم ذبيحة غريبة من الخبز والخمر. هذه القصة لا تزال تمثل لغزًا لدى اليهود لا يعرفون له تفسيرًا، إذ كيف يقدم أب الآباء إبراهيم الذي في صلبه كهنوت لاوي العشور لرجل غريب؟ ولماذا ظهر هذا الملك والكاهن في الكتاب المقدس واختفى فجأة ولا يعرف أحد أباه أو أمه أو نسبه؟ لماذا لم يقدم ذبيحة دموية كما كانت عادة ذلك الزمان؟*
*أسئلة لا يجد لها اليهود إجابة، لكن الرسول يكشف عن سرها بإعلانه أن ملكي صادق وهو رمز للسيد المسيح قد فاق شخص إبراهيم الحامل الكهنوت في صلبه. كان رمز السيد المسيح أسمى حتى من ذاك الذي نال المواعيد. يقولالقديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [ما كان يمكن أن يقدم العشور لغريب لو لم يكن هذا الغريب أعظم منه[101]]. تقديم العشور له يعني أن أبانا إبراهيم يطلب  		بركته، أو بمعنى آخر ملكي صادق يبارك ذاك الذي له المواعيد، وكما يقول الرسول: "وبدون كل مشاجرة الأصغر يُبارك من الأكبر".*
*حقًا إنه لمن المدهش أن إبراهيم الذي يتقبل العشور في شخص من هو في صلبه – لاوي – يدفع العشور لملكي صادق الغريب. وكأن الكهنوت اللاوي نفسه الذي يتقبل العشور والتقدمات قد انحنى في شخص إبراهيم لمن هو رمز لشخص السيد المسيح، رئيس الكهنة السماوي الأعظم.*
*أما أوجهة الرمز التي حملها ملكي صادق فهي:*
*أولاً: من جهة الإسم يسمى "ملكي صادق" التي تعني لغويًا "ملك البرّ"، إشارة إلى السيد المسيح الذي يملك في القلوب ببره؛ يتربع في النفس فيخفيها فيه لتظهر في عيني الآب حاملة برّه. بمعنى آخر حين يملك السيد المسيح على الإنسان روحيًا تختفي كل ضعفاته ونقائصه ويتجلى السيد ببره وبهائه! وكما يقول الرسول: "متبررين مجانًا بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح" (رو ٣ : ٢٤).*
*ثانيًا: من جهة العمل فهو "ملك ساليم" أي ملك السلام، فقد ملك السيد المسيح في كنيسته واهبًا لمؤمنيه سلامًا مع الآب وسلامًا مع اخوتهم وسلامًا مع أنفسهم. تصالحت البشرية مع السماء وتصالحت مع بعضها البعض بل وتمت المصالحة داخل الإنسان نفسه: بين النفس والجسد حيث صار كل ما في الإنسان روحيًا، يسلك بروحٍ واحد. حقًا إن السيد المسيح هو ملك ساليم الحقيقي، يمتد سلامه إلى كل المستويات.*
*ختم السيد حديثه الوداعي مع تلاميذه قبل القبض عليه ليعلن أن غاية حديثه هو تمتعهم بالسلام فيه: "قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيّ سلام، في العالم سيكون ضيق، ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم" (يو ١٦ : ٣٣). ويعلق 		القديس أغسطينوس على هذا القول الإلهية هكذا: [لقد قدم هذا كغاية لحديثه حتى يجدوا فيه السلام، وذلك كما أننا نحن أيضًا مسيحيون بهذا الهدف ... فهذا السلام هو غاية كل نية وكل عمل تقوي نمارسه في الوقت الحاضر. فمن أجل السلام (في المسيح) ننعم بسرائره، ونتثقف بأعماله وكلماته ونتقبل غيرة الروح، ولأجله نؤمن به ونترجاه ... بهذا السلام نتعزى في كل متابعنا وبه نخلص منها. من أجله نحتمل الضيقات بسرور حتى نملك فيه بسعادة دون ضيقات[102]].*
*ويعلق القديس أغسطينوس على قول السيد لتلاميذه: "سلامًا أترك لكم سلامي أعطيكم" (يو ١٤ : ٢٧)، قائلاً: [إنه يترك سلامه معنا وهو راحل (إلى السماء) وسيعطينا سلامه الخاص عندما يأتي في النهاية. يترك لنا سلامًا ونحن في هذا العالم، وسيهبنا سلامه الخاص به في العالم العتيد. إنه يترك سلامًا معنا حتى إذ نسكن فيه نغلب العدو (إبليس)، وسيهبنا سلامه الخاص عندما لا يعود بعد يوجد عدو نحاربه فنملك كملوك. يترك سلامًا معنا، لكي نحب هنا بعضنا البعض، وسيهبنا سلامه حينما نرتفع فوق كل إمكانية لحدوث إانشقاقات. يترك سلامًا لنا لكي لا يدين أحد الآخر فيما هو خفي عنه وهو سالك على الأرض، وسيهبنا سلامه حينما "يظهر آراء القلوب وحينئذ يكون المدح لكل واحد من الله" (١كو ٤ : ٥). ومع ذلك فإنه فيه ومنه ننال السلام، سواء عندما يتركه لنا ونحن راحلون نحو الآب، أو يهبه لنا عندما نحضر بالفعل لدى الآب بواسطته[103]].*
*ثالثًا: سبق أن رأينا في مقدمة الأصحاح الأول أن إنشقاقًا قد حدث في العهد القديم بين النبوة والكهنوت، أو بمعنى أدق بين الأنبياء والكهنة، إذ لم يستطع الأخيرون أن يتقبلوا كلمة الحق مكتفين بممارسة الطقس التعبدي في شكلية بلا روح، لكن جاء السيد الحق ذاته والكاهن الأعظم، يحمل النبوة في كمال فائق وفريد مع الكهنوت السماوي الأبدي، مصالحًا المعرفة مع العبادة والحق مع الطقس! هنا أيضًا يجمع السيد بين الملكوت والكهنوت، فهو ملك البرّ والسلام في نفس الوقت الكاهن على رتبة ملكي صادق إلى الأبد، هو الملك والكاهن في نفس الوقت، عمله الملوكي لا يمكن فصله عن الكهنوتي. ففيما هو يملك على القلب خلال ذبيحته الفريدة، يقدم هذه الذبيحة بكونه رئيس الكهنة السماوي. فهو الملك صاحب السلطان خلال الحب العملي الباذل، والملن بشفاعته الكفارية عن مؤمنيه ليقيمهم فيه ومعه ملوكًا وكهنةً روحيين.*
*رابعًا: ملكي صادق كرمز للسيد المسيح لم يذكر الكتاب شيئًا عن أبيه أو أمه أو نسبه. وكأنه يحمل رمزًا لمن هو بلا بداءة أيام ولا نهاية. فالسيد المسيح سرمدي بحق ليس من زرع بشر، ليس له أب حسب الجسد، ولا أم من جهة اللاهوت، كاهن أبدي.*
*خامسًا: ذبيحة ملكي صادق من الخبز والخمر لا معنى لها بكونها رمزًا لذبيحة الأفخارستيا التي هي جسد السيد المسيح ودمه، حيث قام السيد نفسه بتحويل الخبز والخمر إليهما في تأسيسه السرّ. وكما يقول القديس چيروم مخاطبًا السيد: [أنت كاهن لا بتقديم ذبائح يهودية وإنما بالحري على طقس ملكي صادق. فكما أن ملكي صادق، ملك ساليم، قدم خبزًا وخمرًا (تك ١٤ : ١٨) هكذا تقدم أنت جسدك ودمك، الخبز الحقيقي والخمر الحقيقي. هذا هو ملكي صادقنا الذي وهبنا الذبيحة الإلهية التي لنا. إنه ذاك الذي قال: "من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي" (يو ٦ : ٥٥)، على طقس ملكي صادق، معطيًا إيانا سرائره[104]].*
* 		2. الوعد بكهنوت جديد*

*بعد إختيار هرون وبنيه كهنة للرب يخدمون هيكله ويقدمون باسم الجماعة المقدسة التقدمات والذبائح، عاد فوعد بكهنوت آخر على طقس ملكي صادق وليس على طقس هرون، قائلاً: "أقسم الرب أنك أنت الكاهن على رتبة ملكي صادق إلى الأبد". في هذا الوعد يرى الرسول بولس تحول في ثلاثة أمور: في طبيعة الكهنوت، وفي السبط الذي تكرس لهذا العمل، وفي الناموس المرتبط به.*
*أولاً:تحول في طبيعة الكهنوت فقد جاء الوعد لا بكهنوت على الطقس الهاروني أو اللاوي وإنما على طقس ملكي صادق، هذا يعني تغيير في السمة الكهنوتية تغير في السمة الكهنوتية وطبيعتها، كما يكشف عن ضعف الكهنوت الأول وعدم كماله وإلا فما الحاجة إلى قيام طقس آخر؟! يقول الرسول: "فَلَوْ كَانَ بِالْكَهَنُوتِ اللاَّوِيِّ كَمَالٌ - إِذِ الشَّعْبُ أَخَذَ النَّامُوسَ عَلَيْهِ - مَاذَا كَانَتِ الْحَاجَةُ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَنْ يَقُومَ كَاهِنٌ آخَرُ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ، وَلاَ يُقَالُ «عَلَى رُتْبَةِ هَارُونَ»؟" [ع ١١]. بمعنى آخر إن كان الكهنوت اللاوي قد أقيم بناء على دعوة إلهية وارتبط بناموس الله، لكنه لم يكن إلاَّ طريقًا مهد الأذهان لتفهم كهنوت آخر هو كهنوت السيد المسيح، وهذا هو موضوع الرسالة إلى العبرانيين الذي يسهب الرسول الحديث عنه في الأصحاحات التالية.*
*ثانيًا: حدث تغير أيضًا في السبط، فتحول الكهنوت عن سبط لاوي إلى سبط يهوذا. "لأَنَّ الَّذِي يُقَالُ عَنْهُ هَذَا كَانَ شَرِيكاً فِي سِبْطٍ آخَرَ لَمْ يُلاَزِمْ أَحَدٌ مِنْهُ الْمَذْبَحَ. فَإِنَّهُ وَاضِحٌ أَنَّ رَبَّنَا قَدْ طَلَعَ مِنْ سِبْطِ يَهُوذَا، الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ عَنْهُ مُوسَى شَيْئاً مِنْ جِهَةِ الْكَهَنُوتِ. وَذَلِكَ أَكْثَرُ وُضُوحاً أَيْضاً إِنْ كَانَ عَلَى شِبْهِ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ يَقُومُ كَاهِنٌ آخَرُ" [ع ١٣ – ١٥]. هذا التغير في السبط لم يكن بلا هدف، فإن سبط يهوذا هو السبط الملوكي الذي خرج منه ملوك يهوذا، وكأنه في المسيح، وفي المسيح وحده التقى الكهنوت الجديد مع المعل الملوكي، الأمر الذي لم يحدث من قبل. لقد تحققت فيه نبوة أبينا يعقوب الذي بارك ابنه يهوذا، قائلاً: "يهوذا إياك يحمد اخوتك، يدك على قفا أعدائك، يسجد لك بنو أبيك (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في 	 	موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و  	التفاسير الأخرى). يهوذا جرو أسد. من فريسة صعدت يا ابني، جثا وربض كأسد وكلبوة، من ينهضه؟! لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا ومشترع من بين رجليه حتى يأتي شيلون وله يكون خضوع شعوب" (تك ٤٩ : ٨ – ١٠). هذه النبوة بتكملتها قد تحقق بالكامل في شخص السيد المسيح الذي يسبح له ويحمده اخوته إذ صار أخًا بكرًا، هذا الذي حطم بالصليب عدوه إبليس وصارت يده على قفا أعدائه، إنه يتعبد له بنو أبيه السماوي، هذا الأسد الذي جثا على الصليب وقام ليقيم معه. إنه يملك بالصليب معطيًا السلام لشعب، وتخضع له الشعوب من كل أمة ولسان.*
*ثالثًا: تغير الكهنوت يقتضي تغير الناموس، فلكل كهنوت عهده وشريعته ووصاياه. الكهنوت اللاوي يخدم خلال الذبائح الدموية وغسالات الجسد كرمز، وأيضًا ناموسه يتناسب معه. وبالانطلاق من الكهنوت رمزي إلى الكهنوت الروحي السماوي صار هناك عهد جديد وناموس جديد وتعاليم جديدة، ليست ناقضة للقديم وإنما مكملة له، تكشف أعماقه وتدخل به من الطفولة إلى النضوج الروحي، ومن الوعد ببركات أرضية مثل أرض الموعد التي تفيض لبنًا وعسلاً إلى مواعد فائقة سماوية وإتحاد مع الآب في ابنه لهذا أكد السيد حين أعلن دستوره أنه ما جاء لينقض الناموس وإنما ليكمله" (مت ٥ : ١٧).*
*يقارن الرسول بين ناموس الكهنوت اللاوي ناموس الكاهن الأعظم السماوي يسوع المسيح، قائلاً: "لأَنَّهُ إِنْ تَغَيَّرَ الْكَهَنُوتُ فَبِالضَّرُورَةِ يَصِيرُ تَغَيُّرٌ لِلنَّامُوسِ أَيْضاً ... فَإِنَّهُ يَصِيرُ إِبْطَالُ الْوَصِيَّةِ السَّابِقَةِ مِنْ أَجْلِ ضُعْفِهَا وَعَدَمِ نَفْعِهَا، إِذِ النَّامُوسُ لَمْ يُكَمِّلْ شَيْئاً. وَلَكِنْ يَصِيرُ إِدْخَالُ رَجَاءٍ أَفْضَلَ بِهِ نَقْتَرِبُ إِلَى اللهِ" 		[ع ١٢، ١٨، ١٩]. أبطلت الوصية القديمة لا بنقضها وإنما بتحقيقها في الوصية الجديدة المكملة لها، هذه التي فتحت لنا "رجاء أفضل" إذ به نقترب إلى الآب باتحادنا معه في ابنه.*
*هكذا يحدثنا الرسول عن ذبائح أفضل، وكهنوت أفضل، ومواعد أفضل، ورجاء أفضل خلال "المسيح يسوع ربنا". وكما يقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي: [الذبيحة التي خلاله هي أفضل، والرجاء الذي فيه أفضل، والمواعيد التي لنا خلاله أفضل. هذه ليست أعظم لمقارنتها بما هو أقل منها وإنما لاختلافها في الطبيعة عن الأمور السابقة، لأن من يقوم بهذا التدبير هو أعظم[105]].*
* 		3. المقارنة بين الكهنوت في القديم والجديد*

*قدم لنا الرسول مقارنة بين الكهنوت اللاوي وكهنوت السيد المسيح، أهم بنودها:*
*أولاً: قيام الكهنوت الجديد وإبطال الكهنوت اللاوي يعني إبطال الوصية الأولى إذ هي عاجزة عن الدخول بنا إلى الإقتراب إلى الله والإتحاد معه  		[ع ١٨، ١٩]، إذ يُبتلع الرمز في المرموز إليه.*
*ثانيًا: كان الكهنوت اللاوي بدعوة إلهية لكن بدون قسم، لأنه مؤقت يحقق هدفه بظهور الكهنوت الأبدي الجديد المقام بقسم، إذ قيل: "أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ وَلَنْ يَنْدَمَ، أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ" [ع ٢١] علامة ًضمان أفضل لعهد أفضل [ع ٢٢]. الأول عاجز عن تطهير الخطايا وتقديس النفس ... أما الثاني فيحقق ما عجز عنه الأول.*
*ثالثًا: في الكهنوت القديم دُعي كهنة كثيرون حتى إذ يموت الواحد يبقى الكهنوت قائمًا بغيره: "وَأُولَئِكَ قَدْ صَارُوا كَهَنَةً كَثِيرِينَ لأَنَّ الْمَوْتَ مَنَعَهُمْ مِنَ الْبَقَاءِ، وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلأَنَّهُ يَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ، لَهُ كَهَنُوتٌ لاَ يَزُولُ" 		[ع ٢٣، ٢٤]. علامة ضعف الكهنوت الأول أنه لم يرتبط بكاهن واحد، وإنما ارتبط ببني قهات جميعهم من سبط لاوي ... كان رئيس الكهنة يفرح حين يلبس ابنه الثياب الكهنوتية ويحتل مركزه، إذ لا يقدر هو أن يخلد فيترك الكهنوت قائمًا في نسله، أما السيد المسيح فلا يقوى الموت عليه فلهذا يبقى كهنوته أبديًا لا يزول. بتجسده أعلن كهنوته، وبموته لم يفقد كهنوته إذ لا يقدر الموت أن ينجسه ولا أن يوقف تيار شفاعته الكفارية، بل بالعكس موته هو أساس كهنوته إذ به قدم نفسه ذبيحة حب للآب، فصار الكاهن والذبيحة في نفس الوقت. قام السيد ليعلن أبدية كهنوته عاملاً في كنيسته وذبيحته حاضرة لا تشيخ ولا تفنى ... خلال هذا الكهنوت الفائق والذبيحة الفريدة تنعم الكنيسة بالعمل الكهنوتي والذبيحي في المسيح الكاهن والذبيح!*
*أعلن الرسول قوة هذا العمل بقوله: "فَمِنْ ثَمَّ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ أَيْضاً إِلَى التَّمَامِ الَّذِينَ يَتَقَدَّمُونَ بِهِ إِلَى اللهِ، إِذْ هُوَ حَيٌّ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ لِيَشْفَعَ فِيهِمْ". لم يمت إلى النهاية ولا استهلكت ذبيحته، لكنه حيّ أمام الآب يقدم ذبيحة نفسه عنا كسرّ تقديسنا. هذا هو ينبوع القوة التي منه يستمد الكهنة عملهم وتقدماتهم، فهم يمارسون الكهنوت بلبسهم المسيح الكاهن الأعظم، وما يقدمونه إنما ذات ذبيحة المسيح التي لا تتكرر!*
*رابعًا: كان رؤساء الكهنة والكهنة في العهد القديم خطاة كسائر الشعب يحتاجون معهم إلى من يقدسهم، أما رئيس الكهنة يسوع فهو "قُدُّوسٌ بِلاَ شَرٍّ وَلاَ دَنَسٍ، قَدِ انْفَصَلَ عَنِ الْخُطَاةِ وَصَارَ أَعْلَى مِنَ السَّمَوَاتِ" [ع ٢٦]. فإن كان قد صار كواحد منا لكنه لا يزال القدوس وحده، المنفصل عن الخطاة المرتفع إلى السموات، به وفيه نتقدس ونجد لنا موضعًا في حضن أبيه السماوي. كهنة العهد القديم محتاجون إلى تقديم ذبائح أولاً عن أنفسهم ثم بعد ذلك عن خطايا الشعب، مكررين هذا العمل بلا إنقطاع، أما رئيس الكهنة يسوع فقد "فَعَلَ هَذَا مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً، إِذْ قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ. فَإِنَّ النَّامُوسَ يُقِيمُ أُنَاساً بِهِمْ ضُعْفٌ رُؤَسَاءَ كَهَنَةٍ. وَأَمَّا كَلِمَةُ الْقَسَمِ الَّتِي بَعْدَ النَّامُوسِ فَتُقِيمُ ابْناً مُكَمَّلاً إِلَى الأَبَدِ" [ع ٢٧، ٢٨]، وشتان ما بين الأناس الذين بهم ضعف والابن الكامل الأبدي!*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكرى
*  			[FONT=&quot]   [/FONT]*1.[FONT=&quot]  			*[/FONT] * 			هو ملك وكاهن.  وبالنسبة لليهود فالملك والكهنوت لا يجتمعان أبداً لشخص  			واحد إذ أن الملك من سبط يهوذا والكهنوت من سبط لاوى. وفى هذا يشير  			ملكى صادق للمسيح الملك ورئيس الكهنة.*
* 			[FONT=&quot]   **2.[FONT=&quot]  			[/FONT] 			من جهة إسمه ملكى صادق التى تعنى ملك البر. فالمسيح يملك فى القلوب  			ببره. يتربع فى النفس فيخضعها فيه لتظهر فى عينى الآب حاملة بره (رو3:  			24).*[/FONT] 			
* 			[FONT=&quot]   **3.[FONT=&quot]  			[/FONT] 			من جهة عمله فهو ملك ساليم أى ملك السلام والمسيح معطى السلام للكنيسة  			(يو33:16، 14:27).*[/FONT] 			
* 			[FONT=&quot]   **4.[FONT=&quot]  			[/FONT] 			ماذا قدم ملكى صادق لإبراهيم ؟ خبزاً وخمراً وهذا هو طقس كهنوت ملكى  			صادق.*[/FONT] 			
* 			[FONT=&quot]   **5.[FONT=&quot]  			[/FONT] 			ملكى صادق ظهر مرة واحدة فى الكتاب المقدس والمسيح قدم ذبيحة مرة  			واحدة.*[/FONT] 			
* 			[FONT=&quot]   **6.[FONT=&quot]  			[/FONT] 			لا يوجد تسلسل كهنوتى لملكى صادق. فهو لم يستلم كهنوته من أحد والمسيح  			الذى عينه كاهناً هو الله حين أقسم بهذا (مز110).*[/FONT] 			
* 			[FONT=&quot]   **7.[FONT=&quot]  			[/FONT] 			كهنوت ملكى صادق متفوق على الكهنوت اللاوى فإبراهيم أعطى له العشور.بل  			أن العشور يقبلها الله فقط فملكى صادق هذا يرمز لإبن الله (عب7: 2).*[/FONT] 			
* 			[FONT=&quot]   **8.[FONT=&quot]  			[/FONT] 			كون أن ملكى صادق يبارك إبراهيم فهذا أيضاً يثبت تفوق كهنوت ملكى صادق  			على كهنوت هرون والكهنوت اللاوى (عب7: 1).*[/FONT] 			
* 			[FONT=&quot]   **9.[FONT=&quot]  			[/FONT] 			ملكى صادق بلا أب بلا أم بلا نهاية ولا بداية حياة بلا نسب (عب7: 3).  			هذا لا يعنى أنه حقاً بلا أب ولا أم ولا نسب وأنه يحيا حتى الأن. ولكن  			الكتاب لم يذكر له أى نسب ولا أى عائلة، لم يذكر أبوه ولا أمه ولم يذكر  			متى ولد ولا متى مات على الرغم أن الكتاب دائماً يشير لأصل ومواليد  			الشخصيات المهمة. ولكن لم يذكر أباه لأنه يرمز للمسيح الذى له أم  			بالجسد ولكن ليس له أب بالجسد. ولم يذكر أمه أى أن المسيح الذي من جهة  			لاهوته بلا أم. لم يذكر له نهاية حياة ليرمز للمسيح الذى سيكون كهنوته  			إلى الأبد كاهناً إلى الأبد (عب7: 3). لم يذكر له بداية أيام لأنه يرمز  			للمسيح الأزلى، أى الذى بلا بداية. وهو بلا سجل أنساب لأنه يرمز للمسيح  			الذى سيظل رئيس كهنة لم يستلم كهنوته من كاهن قبله. وبلا أنساب أى لا  			يعقبه كهنة آخرون رمزاً لأبدية كهنوت المسيح. أما الكهنوت اللاوى فكان  			بالوراثة.*[/FONT] 			
*10.[FONT=&quot]  			** 			يقول المفسرون أن ملكى صادق هو الذى بنا أورشليم والمسيح أسس أورشليم  			السماوية أى الكنيسة.*[/FONT] 			

*  			آية5:  وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ هُمْ  			مِنْ بَنِي لاَوِي، الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ الْكَهَنُوتَ، فَلَهُمْ  			وَصِيَّةٌ أَنْ يُعَشِّرُوا الشَّعْبَ بِمُقْتَضَى النَّامُوسِ، أَيْ  			إِخْوَتَهُمْ، مَعَ أَنَّهُمْ قَدْ خَرَجُوا مِنْ صُلْبِ  			إِبْرَاهِيمَ."*
* 			حسب الناموس كانت كل  الأسباط 			تقدم عشورها لسبط لاوى. وكل الأسباط هم  			أيضاً من نسل   			إبراهيم وإسحق  			ويعقوب. فيكون سبط لاوى يأخذ العشور من  			إخوته. * 

* 			آية6:   			وَلكِنَّ الَّذِي لَيْسَ لَهُ نَسَبٌ مِنْهُمْ قَدْ عَشَّرَ  			إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَبَارَكَ الَّذِي لَهُ الْمَوَاعِيدُ!"*
* 			ولكن ملكى صادق لم يكن له نسب مع إبراهيم. وبالتالى لا صلة نسب مع لاوى  			ومع هذا أخذ الأعشار من إبراهيم وبارك إبراهيم.*

* 			آية7: "وَبِدُونِ  			كُلِّ مُشَاجَرَةٍ: الأَصْغَرُ يُبَارَكُ مِنَ الأَكْبَرِ."*
* 			فإن كان ملكى صادق قد بارك إبراهيم يكون ملكى صادق أكبر من إبراهيم.*

* 			آية8: "وَهُنَا  			أُنَاسٌ مَائِتُونَ يَأْخُذُونَ عُشْرًا، وَأَمَّا هُنَاكَ  			فَالْمَشْهُودُ لَهُ بِأَنَّهُ حَيٌّ."*
* 			أناس مائتون  			= هم اللاويون الذين بحكم الطبيعة يموتون. وهم يأخذون الأعشار ولكن فى  			حالة ملكى صادق والذى لم يتحدث الكتاب عن موته كأنه يشهد له أنه حى  			يأخذ الأعشار من إبراهيم. والمسيح (ورمزه ملكى صادق) حى وكهنوته أبدى.*

*  			آية9، 10: "حَتَّى  			أَقُولُ كَلِمَةً: إِنَّ لاَوِي أَيْضًا الآخِذَ الأَعْشَارَ قَدْ  			عُشِّرَ بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ.10لأَنَّهُ كَانَ  بَعْدُ فِي  			صُلْبِ أَبِيهِ حِينَ اسْتَقْبَلَهُ مَلْكِي صَادَقَ."*
* 			لاوى كان فى صلب إبراهيم حين أعطى إبراهيم العشور لملكى صادق وكأن لاوى  			دفع العشور هو أيضاً لملكى صادق. فيكون ملكى صادق أعظم من اللاويين  			والكهنة.*

*  			آية11: "فَلَوْ كَانَ  			بِالْكَهَنُوتِ الّلاَوِيِّ كَمَالٌ ­ إِذِ الشَّعْبُ أَخَذَ  			النَّامُوسَ عَلَيْهِ ­ مَاذَا كَانَتِ الْحَاجَةُ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَنْ  			يَقُومَ كَاهِنٌ آخَرُ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادَقَ؟ وَلاَ يُقَالُ  			عَلَى رُتْبَةِ هَارُونَ."*
* 			إذا كان من الممكن أن نبلغ العلاقة الكاملة ونحقق الصلة القوية بالله  			بواسطة الكهنوت اللاوى، فما الداعى أن يقيم الله كهنوت جديد على رتبة  			ملكى صادق ونلاحظ أن الناموس مؤسس على الكهنوت اللاوى.*

* 			آية12: "لأَنَّهُ  			إِنْ تَغَيَّرَ الْكَهَنُوتُ، فَبِالضَّرُورَةِ يَصِيرُ تَغَيُّرٌ  			لِلنَّامُوسِ أَيْضًا."*
* 			تغيير نظام الكهنوت كله إستتبع تغيير الناموس. وإستبدل العهد القديم  			بالعهد الجديد. لأنه يستحيل إقامة كهنوت جديد بنفس طقس هرون فطقس هرون  			ثبت عجزه عن التطهير بواسطة الذبائح الحيوانية.*

* 			آية13: "لأَنَّ  			الَّذِي يُقَالُ عَنْهُ هذَا كَانَ شَرِيكًا فِي سِبْطٍ آخَرَ لَمْ  			يُلاَزِمْ أَحَدٌ مِنْهُ الْمَذْبَحَ."*
* 			هذه الآية تشير إلى ملكى صادق وأنه لم يكن من سبط لاوى الذى يخرج منه  			الكهنة الذين يخدمون المذبح. وملكى صادق يرمز للمسيح الذى لم يكن هو  			أيضاً من سبط لاوى بل من سبط يهوذا. ومن سبط يهوذا لا يخرج كهنة. فإذا  			فهمنا أن المسيح سيكون كاهناً على طقس ملكى صادق أى ليس من سبط لاوى  			فيلزم إذن أن يحل كهنوت جديد بدلاً من الكهنوت اللاوى.*

*  			آية14: "فَإِنَّهُ وَاضِحٌ أَنَّ  			رَبَّنَا قَدْ طَلَعَ مِنْ سِبْطِ يَهُوذَا، الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ  			عَنْهُ مُوسَى شَيْئًا مِنْ جِهَةِ الْكَهَنُوتِ."*
* 			طلع  			= فالمسيح هو شمس البر وهو جاء من سبط يهوذا.*

* 			آية15: "وَذلِكَ  			أَكْثَرُ وُضُوحًا أَيْضًا إِنْ كَانَ عَلَى شِبْهِ مَلْكِي صَادَقَ  			يَقُومُ كَاهِنٌ آخَرُ."*
* 			فى الآية السابقة قال أنه واضح. وهنا يقول والأكثر وضوحاً قول المزمور  			أن الكهنوت المشار إليه سيكون على طقس ملكى صادق الذى ليس هو بلاوى.*

* 			آية16: "قَدْ  			صَارَ لَيْسَ بِحَسَبِ نَامُوسِ وَصِيَّةٍ جَسَدِيَّةٍ، بَلْ بِحَسَبِ  			قُوَّةِ حَيَاةٍ لاَ تَزُولُ."*
* 			قد صار ليس بحسب  			= قد صار كاهناً ليس بحسب... وصية جسدية = أى أن كهنوت المسيح  			ليس حسب الناموس الذى كان يتعلق بتطهيرات جسدية وأمور خارجية بل قد صار  			كاهناً بقوة الآب وقوته التى هى قوة حياة لا تنحل بواسطة الموت بل تظل  			أبدية. بالمسيح أنتهى عصر الخيرات الزمنية كمكافأة وإنفتح باب الرجاء  			على الخيرات الأبدية السماوية. فرئيس كهنتنا أبدى فى السماء.*

* 			آية17: "لأَنَّهُ  			يَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ: «كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي  			صَادَقَ»."*
* 			هذه الآية تأتى لشرح الآية السابقة فالوحى الإلهى يشهد لداود عن المسيح  			أنه كاهن إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكى صادق فلا يوجد كاهن لاوى يدوم كهنوته  			للأبد فهم بشر يموتون.*

* 			آية18: "فَإِنَّهُ  			يَصِيرُ إِبْطَالُ الْوَصِيَّةِ السَّابِقَةِ مِنْ أَجْلِ ضَعْفِهَا  			وَعَدَمِ نَفْعِهَا."*
* 			الناموس والوصية عجزا عن أن يدخلا بالإنسان للإقتراب إلى الله أو  			الإتحاد معه. لذلك أبطلت الوصية والناموس، والوصية التى أبطلت هى طقوس  			الكهنوت والكهنوت نفسه. والكهنوت ووصاياه أبطلا لضعفهم وعجزهم عن تبرير  			الإنسان *

* 			آية19: "إِذِ  			النَّامُوسُ لَمْ يُكَمِّلْ شَيْئًا. وَلكِنْ يَصِيرُ إِدْخَالُ  			رَجَاءٍ أَفْضَلَ بِهِ نَقْتَرِبُ إِلَى اللهِ."*
* 			بعد أن أبطل الكهنوت وناموسه يصير إدخال رجاء أفضل به نقترب إلى الله.  			وكيف يهب الناموس للضمير المتألم بسبب الخطية راحة. ولكن فى مقابل  			الموت الذى يفرضه الناموس على الخاطئ نجد رجاء حى للإقتراب لله فى  			العهد الجديد.*
*  			الآيات20، 21: "وَعَلَى  			قَدْرِ مَا إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ بِدُونِ قَسَمٍ، لأَنَّ  			أُولئِكَ بِدُونِ قَسَمٍ قَدْ صَارُوا  كَهَنَةً، وَأَمَّا هذَا  			فَبِقَسَمٍ مِنَ الْقَائِلِ لَهُ:«أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ وَلَنْ يَنْدَمَ،  			أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادَقَ»."*
* 			كهنوت المسيح أفضل وتتضح أفضليته فى أن الله أعطاه بقسم. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في 	 	موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و  	التفاسير الأخرى).  			أما الكهنوت  			اللاوى فبدون قسم * 

* 			آية22: "عَلَى  			قَدْرِ ذلِكَ قَدْ صَارَ يَسُوعُ ضَامِنًا لِعَهْدٍ أَفْضَلَ."*
* 			إذا كان يسوع قد صار كاهناً بصورة أسمى وأفضل من الكهنوت اللاوى فمعنى  			هذا أنه قد أصبح ضامناً بواسطة ومحققاً لعهد أفضل وأسمى.*

*  			الآيات23، 24: "وَأُولئِكَ  			قَدْ صَارُوا كَهَنَةً كَثِيرِينَ من أَجلِ مَنْعِهِمْ بِالْمَوْتِ  			عَنِ الْبَقَاءِ، 24وَأَمَّا هذَا فَمِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ  			يَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ، لَهُ كَهَنُوتٌ لاَ يَزُولُ."*
* 			كان رؤساء الكهنة يموتون ويرثهم أولادهم علامة على ضعف الكهنوت اللاوى.  			أما المسيح فلم يهزمه الموت قط ولذلك كهنوته أبدى. ونلاحظ أن الموت كان  			يعتبر نجاسة فى العهد القديم فرئيس الكهنة يفقد كهنوته بعد موته. أما  			المسيح فموته هو أساس كهنوته، فالموت لم ينجسه لأنه إنتصر عليه وقام  			ليشفع فينا للأبد.ولأن المسيح حى سيعطى حياة لمن يشفع فيهم (يو11: 25،  			26). ولأنه حى فهو لا يسلم كهنوته لأحد ويبقى هو كاهناً إلى الأبد.*

*  			آية25: "فَمِنْ ثَمَّ يَقْدِرُ  			أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ أَيْضًا إِلَى التَّمَامِ الَّذِينَ يَتَقَدَّمُونَ  			بِهِ إِلَى اللهِ، إِذْ هُوَ حَيٌّ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ لِيَشْفَعَ  			فِيهِمْ."*
* 			إلى التمام  			= أى كل حين وتعنى أيضاً يخلص كل الإنسان (جسد ونفس وروح) وتعنى أيضاً  			أنه يخلص كما يريد الله للإنسان الخلاص بحسب محبته. هو يخلص وإلى الأبد  			الذين يجيئون بواسطته إلى الله *

*  			آية26: "لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَلِيقُ  			بِنَا رَئِيسُ كَهَنَةٍ مِثْلُ هذَا، قُدُّوسٌ بِلاَ شَرّ وَلاَ  			دَنَسٍ، قَدِ انْفَصَلَ عَنِ الْخُطَاةِ وَصَارَ أَعْلَى مِنَ  			السَّمَاوَاتِ." *
* 			هنا نرى صفات المسيح رئيس كهنتنا. ونلاحظ أن لفظ قدوس لا يقال سوى على  			الله، أما البشر فيقال عنهم قديسين (إش6: 3). بلا شر = أما  			الكهنة اللاويين فكانت لهم خطاياهم ويحتاجون لمن يقدسهم. إنفصل عن  			الخطاة = ليس أنه قاطعهم بل هو جاء لأجلهم بل تعنى أنفصل عن  			خطاياهم ولم يكن فى فمه غش. صار أعلى من السموات = السموات  			مأخوذة هنا بمعنى مجازى فالسموات تشير لكل ما يسمو ويعلو. يليق بنا  			= إن الكهنوت اللاوى قد أبطل لعدم نفعه، إذ أن الله فى محبته للبشر وجد  			أنه يليق بهم خلاصاً أبديا تاماً.*

*  			آية27: "الَّذِي لَيْسَ لَهُ  			اضْطِرَارٌ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ مِثْلُ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ أَنْ يُقَدِّمَ  			ذَبَائِحَ أَوَّلاً عَنْ خَطَايَا نَفْسِهِ ثُمَّ عَنْ خَطَايَا  			الشَّعْبِ، لأَنَّهُ فَعَلَ هذَا مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً، إِذْ قَدَّمَ  			نَفْسَهُ."*
* 			رئيس الكهنة اللاوى يخطئ يومياً فهو يحتاج لذبيحة عن نفسه دائماً.  			كل يوم = تعنى دائماً. ولذلك كان يتطهر بالماء يومياً حتى يدخل  			للأقداس. ويقدم ذبيحة عن نفسه لو أخطأ. ويقدم ذبيحة عن خطاياه سنوياً  			فى عيد الكفارة. أما المسيح فهو بلا خطية وحين قدم نفسه ذبيحة عنا كان  			هذا مرة واحدة وفيها كل الكفاية. أما ذبيحة الإفخارستيا فهى ليست ذبيحة  			مختلفة عن ذبيحة الصليب بل هى نفسها ذبيحة الصليب، هى توزيع ما تقرر  			لنا فى ذبيحة الصليب من بركات.*

*  			آية28: "فَإِنَّ النَّامُوسَ يُقِيمُ أُنَاسًا بِهِمْ ضَعْفٌ رُؤَسَاءَ  			كَهَنَةٍ. وَأَمَّا كَلِمَةُ الْقَسَمِ الَّتِي بَعْدَ النَّامُوسِ  			فَتُقِيمُ ابْنًا مُكَمَّلاً إِلَى الأَبَدِ."*
* 			رئيس الكهنة اللاوى مهما كان قديساً فهو يخطئ ويموت. ورئيس الكهنة  			اللاوى هذا يقام بالناموس. أما الكلمة والوعد الذى أعطى بقسم والذى  			أعطى بعد الناموس، كلمة القسم هذه قد أقامت رئيس الكهنة إبن الله. الذى  			كان فى حياته الأرضية كاملاً بلا خطية وتكمل بالآلام. ويظل رئيس كهنة  			للأبد.*
​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*تفسير وليم مكدونالد*
*خدمة المسيح كرئيس كهنة هي أعظم من خدمة هارون                  إن اللغز المتعلِّق بملكي صادق يزداد عمقًا عندما نقرأ أن لا أب له ولا أم، ولا حتى نسب، أو ولادة أو موت. إذا سلخنا هذه التصريحات في قرينتها، نضطر بذلك إلى الاستنتاج أنه كان زائرًا من السماء أو من كوكب آخر. أو لعله كان من خلائق الله الخاصة. لكن المفتاح إلى الفهم يكمن في النظر إلى هذه التصريحات في ضوء قرينتها. الموضوع، إذًا، هو الكهنوت. والكاتب يميّز بين كهنوت ملكي صادق وكهنوت هارون. كان على الرجل أن يكون قد وُلد في سبط لاوي وفي عائلة هارون حتى يصبح أهلاً للانخراط في كهنوت هارون. فأمر النسب كان هامًا للغاية. كذلك فإن أهليته بدأت عند الولادة وانتهت بالموت. أما كهنوت ملكي صادق، فيختلف تمامًا. إنه لم يرث الكهنوت من جرَّاء ولادته ضمن عائلة كهنة. الله، ببساطة، هو الذي اختاره واعتبره كاهنًا. وبالنسبة إلى كهنوته، لا نرى ذكرًا لأبيه أو أمه أو نسبه. كان هذا، في حالته هو، بلا أهمية. كذلك من حيث التدوين، لا نرى ذكرًا لولادته أو موته؛ إذًا كهنوته مستمرّ. يجب ألا نستخلص أنه لم يكن لملكي صادق أبوان، وأنه ما ولد ولا مات البتة. ليس هذا هو المقصد هنا. فالفكرة هي أنه بالنسبة إلى كهنوته، لا نحصل على ذكر لهذه الإحصائيات الحيوية، لأن خدمته ككاهن لم تتعلق بها. لم يكن هو ابن الله، كما ظن بعضهم خطأً، بل هو مشبَّه بابن الله من هذا القبيل: أي استمرار كهنوته من دون انقطاع. وفي هذا الصدد، سيبرهن الكاتب أن كهنوت ملكي صادق هو أعظم من كهنوت هارون. ويضم البرهان ثلاث حجج: الحجة حول العشور والبركة؛ والحجة بشأن التبديل الذي طرأ لجهة استبدال الكهنوت الهاروني؛ والحجّة لجهة استمرارية كهنوت ملكي صادق. *​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*تفسير هنرى ايرونسايد*
*كهنوت ملكي صادق الذي يفوق كهنوت هارون                  رأينا في الأصحاح 5: 5- 10 كيف بدأ الرسول بولس الحديث عن الكهنوت الملكي صادقي للمسيح. ولكن من الأصحاح 5: 11 إلى الأصحاح 6: 20 ينبري إلى كلمةٍ معترِضةٍ مطولَّةٍ فيستطرد لكي يُعِدّ قراءه لفهم أفضل لهذا الموضوع الهام. في الأصحاح الذي بين أيدينا الآن يناقش الموضوع بشكل كامل. في الآيات الثلاث الأولى يسهب في الحديث عن ملكي صادق نفسه، ويقدم عرضياً مفتاحاً هاماً رائعاً لتفسير الرموز التي توجد في العهد القديم وأيضاً تأكيداً لافتاً على عقيدة الوحي الشفهي. ليس من سبب يجعلنا نعتقد أن ملكي صادق بحد ذاته هو شخص غامض، أو أنه شخص فائق الطبيعة، أو حتى- كما يعتقد البعض- ظهورٌ سابقٌ للتجسد لربنا يسوع المسيح. إن سأل أحدهم: "من هو ملكي صادق؟" فالجواب الوحيد الصحيح هو "ملكي صادق". لم يكن سام ابن نوح، ولم يكن أيوب الذي من أرض عوص، ولا شيوب باني الهرم الكبير، كما حاول البعض أن يبرهن. لقد كان، كما هو واضح بقول صريح جلي، ملكي صادق، ملك ساليم. كل ما نعرفه عنه هو من خلال ما ورد في سفر التكوين، الأصحاح 14: 18- 20. هذا السرد أو القصّ التاريخي يصوره ككَاهِن اللهِ الْعَلِيِّ، مَلِكَ سَالِيمَ، المدينة التي عرفت فيما بعد باسم أورشليم. قبل تأسيس النظام اللاوي بفترة طويلة تكرست عائلة معينة لأجل الكهنوت وكان ملكي صادق مثل أيوب وإبراهيم قد قدم قرابين ككاهن لله العلي. وبعناية إلهية التقى بإبراهيم وجماعته المنتصرة وهم عائدون بعد هزيمتهم لـكَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ وحلفائه. اللافت للانتباه أن ملك سدوم كان في طريقه إلى لقاء إبراهيم عندما اعترضه الآخر الذي هو ملكي صادق، ذاك الذي جاء ليباركه باسم الله العلي والذي اعترف إبراهيم بسلطته الروحية عليه بأن أعطاه عُشراً من رأس الغنائم. مؤيداً بالخبز والخمر التي كان الكاهن الملك في ساليم يقوم على خدمتها،كان إبراهيم مستعداً لرفض المداهنات من ملك سدوم، الذي يمثل العالم بكل نجاسته وخسته. في المزمور 110 يوجه ربنا نبوياً الخطاب إليه ككاهن إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكي صادق. كان من المفترض أن يبزغ من أورشليم الجديدة بعد معركة هَرْمَجَدُّونَ ككاهنٍ ملكيِّ ليبارك شعبه المعتق في يوم قوته ذاك. والآن لاحظوا كيف أن روح الله يضع على نحو لافت ختمه على الوحي الشفهي في العهد القديم. نجد الحديث هنا يلفت انتباهنا إلى حقيقة أن الكاهن الأكبر الملكي هو ملك البر كما يرد في الترجمة بترتيب أولي، وبعد ذلك أيضاً ملك ساليم، أي، ملك السلام. لو كان ترتيب الأسماء قد قُلب، فإن رمز الله الجميل سيتشوه، ولكن بورودها على النحو الذي جاءت فيه، فإن اسمي ملكي صادق وساليم هي في توافق وتناغم كامل مع الحقيقة التي تكشَّفوا في عدة أماكن. يجب أن يأتي البر قبل السلام. نعلم من أشعياء 32: 17: "يَكُونُ صُنْعُ الْعَدْلِ سَلاَماً وَعَمَلُ الْعَدْلِ سُكُوناً وَطُمَأْنِينَةً إِلَى الأَبَدِ". وهكذا في الرسالة العظيمة المرسلة إلى أهل رومية نعلم أولاً كيف أن بر الله قد حُفظ في الصليب قبل أن تخبرنا الرسالة بالسلام مع الله الذي هو لنا بالإيمان. إن الكتاب المقدس دقيق جداً من ناحية تغيير أو تبديل ترتيب الكلمات الأصلية بحيث أن أي تعديل يحدث فيه سيؤدي إلى تشويشٍ. الآية 3 أربكت وحيّرت كثيرين، ولكنها تعلن ببساطة فيما يخص الكتاب المقدس أن ملكي صادق يُظهر في هذه الصفحة المقدسة "بِلاَ أَبٍ بِلاَ أُمٍّ بِلاَ نَسَبٍ. لاَ بَدَاءَةَ أَيَّامٍ لَهُ وَلاَ نِهَايَةَ حَيَاةٍ. بَلْ هُوَ مُشَبَّهٌ بِابْنِ اللهِ. هَذَا يَبْقَى كَاهِناً إِلَى الأَبَدِ". أي في سفر التكوين الذي نجد فيه سلالات نسب كثيرة، ومع ذلك فإن هذا الرجل ورغم أهميته، لا نجد له أية سلسلة نسب. ليس من تسجيل عن أبوته، أو ولادته أو موته. إنه يظهر ببساطة لوهلة، ثم يتلاشى من أمام ناظرينا، ولا يعود يُذكر أبداً من جديد في كلمة الله إلى أن ترد النبوءة في المزمور 110. ولذلك فهو من المحتمل أن يكون رمزاً لمخلصنا الذي يحيا للأبد ورئيس كهنتنا. ومن جديد دعونا نتعبد لله ونحن نتأمل بكمال الكتاب المقدس؛ فما لا يورده هو كامل كما الحال مع ما يكشفه. في الآيات 4: 10 لدينا تفوق وسمو كهنوت ملكي صادق على ذاك الذي للاوي وهذا الأمر يظهر هنا بشكل واضح جلي للغاية. كان لاوي قد وُلد بعد سنوات طويلة من هذا الحادث المذكور في التكوين 14. لقد كان إبراهيم، على كل حال، أبو كل النسل العبري، ولذلك فقد كان أبو كل الأسباط الاثني عشر، بما فيها بالطبع سبط لاوي الذي منه جاءت العائلة الكهنوتية، والتي تمثلت فيه عندما اعترف بأعلوية ملكي صادق وذلك بدفعه العُشر له وتلقيه بركته الكهنوتية. مما لا شك فيه، وعلى حد قول الرسول بولس، "الأَصْغَرُ يُبَارِكُ من الأَكْبَرِ" وهكذا بهذه الطريقة المزدوجة يتم التأكيد على العظمة الفائقة لهذا الكاهن الملكي ونعلم "أنَّ لاَوِي أَيْضاً الآخِذَ الأَعْشَارَ قَدْ عُشِّرَ بِإبراهيم". كما كل الجنس البشري قد كان قيد التجربة في آدم، ولذلك فإن الكهنوت اللاوي كان ممثلاً في البطريرك (الأب) إبراهيم عندما أقرَّ بتفوق ملكي صادق وذلك تبدَّى في موقفه منه. إن الأساس قد صار واضحاً الآن والذي عليه يمكن أن نرى كيف أن الكهنوت الملكيِّ صادقيّ لربنا يسوع المسيح قد تجاوز من كل النواحي الكهنوت الهاروني. من الواضح أنه لو أن الكمالَ كان ليأتي تحت الكهنوت اللاوي، بما يخص الناموس المعطى، فسوف لن تكون هناك فرصةٌ أمام الله لتنحيته جانباً وإقامته كاهناً آخر على رتبةٍ أخرى أفضل. إن كهنوت ربنا، بالطبع، كان على رتبةِ شخصِ هارون؛ أي، شخصهُ وعمله كانا رمزاً لرئيس الكهنة وخدمته فيما يخصُ خيمة الاجتماع. ولكنه لا ينتمي إلى ذلك النظام، إنه كما الحال مع ملكي صادق ملك وكاهن بأمر إلهي، وليس بخلافة بشرية. هذا يدل ضمناً على تنحيةٍ كاملةٍ للعهد القديم، "لأَنَّهُ إِنْ تَغَيَّرَ الْكَهَنُوتُ فَبِالضَّرُورَةِ يَصِيرُ تَغَيُّرٌ لِلنَّامُوسِ أَيْضاً". لقد كان إسرائيل يقوم ويسقط بالكهنوت. إن كان الله يقبل رئيس الكهنة في يوم الكفارةِ العظيم، على سبيل المثال، فهذا كان يعني قبولهُ للشعب. وإن كان رئيس الكهنة يُرفض فعندها يكون الشعب كله قد نُحِّيَ. ما من رئيس كهنةٍ كان ليمزقَ ثيابَهُ (لاويين 10: 6). عندما قام قيافا في نوبةِ اهتياجه وسخطه بشقِّ ثيابه، فإن الكهنوت انتقل من عائلة هارون. وبه انتقل النظام التشريعي بأكمله الذي كان قد بَطُلَ بحلول التدبير العجيب المذهل لنعمةِ الله. بحسب الناموس اللاوي، لم يكن لربنا الحق بالكهنوت على الإطلاق. وبحسب الجسد، طلع من سَبط يهوذا، وليس من سبط لاوي؛ ولكن هذا لا يؤثر سلباً على كهنوته بأي شكل من الأشكال لأنه نظام مختلف بالكلية. لقد سيمَ ليس بحسب قوانين تشريعية ناموسية بل بكل قوة القيامة، "بِحَسَبِ قُوَّةِ حَيَاةٍ لاَ تَزُولُ". ككاهن إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكي صادق، أتى بنظام جديد وأفضل من ذاك الذي كان من الناموس. ولذلك فإن الوصية التي كانت مُعتمَدة من قبل قد وُضعت جانباً. لقد كانت ضعيفة وغير نافعة من حيث أنها لم تستطع أن تنجز ما قُصد بها؛ أعني به أن تعطي الإنسان موقف بر أمام الله، نظراً لأن الجسد أو الفكر الجسداني الشهواني ليس خاضعاً لناموس الله، ولا يمكن أن يكون كذلك. ولذلك فقد كان من غير جدوى أن تكون أساساً للبركة. فهي لم تجعل أحداً كاملاً؛ ومن هنا كان يجب أن تُفسح المجال لإدخال رجاء أفضل ندنو به من الله. هذا الرجاء الأفضل مؤسس على مبدأ النعمةِ التي كان ملكي صادق يشكّل تمثيلاً لها. وهكذا بالقسم الإلهي صار يسوع يقين عهدٍ أفضل. في الآيات 23 إلى 28 نجد التناقض والتضاد بين الكهنة الآيلين إلى الزوال ورئيس الكهنة الحي أبداً على يمين الله. لقد كان هناك تتابع متواصل للكهنة في الأيام الخوالي، لأن الموت كان ينال منهم على الدوام. ولكن كهنوت ربنا لا يتبدل ولا يتغير لأنه يستمر "إلى الدهور"، وهذا هو التعبير الأقوى في اللغة اليونانية الذي يرادف الأبدية. ولذلك فلكونه الكاهن الذي يحيا إلى الأبد، هو قادر على أن يُعتِق كلياً أولئك الذين يدنون من الله به، إذ أنه يحيا أبداً صانعاً شفاعةً لأجلهم. لا بد من أن نلاحظ أن الخلاص حتى الحد الأقصى هنا لا يعني ببساطةٍ خلاصاً من كل نوع من الخطيئة، بل حتى أنه أعظم من ذلك- إنه خلاصٌ إلى الأبد. إن من يخلصه الله يخلص إلى الأبد، لأن من مات عنه يحيا ليحفظه وليكمل العمل الذي كان قد بدأه. وهكذا فإن أرواحنا تتحرك فينا دافعةً إيانا إلى العبادة والشكران إذ ندرك كم كان رئيس كهنتنا العظيم مؤهلاً لسد حاجات أولئك الذين كانوا آثمين فيما مضى وأشرار ونجسين وخطأةً ومنحطّين؛ إذ أنه يمثلنا تمثيلاً كاملاً أمام عرش الله. إنه يمثِّل كل ما لم نكن عليه وما يجب أن نكون عليه. إنه قدوسٌ، مسالم، طاهر، ومنفصلٌ عن الخطأة وأعلى من السموات، وهو هكذا كله من أجلنا. وما كان هناك حاجة، كما لدى رئيس الكهنة في القديم، لأن يقدم قرابين يومياً. لقد كان أولئك الكهنة يقدمون تقدمات عن خطاياهم، لأنهم كانوا نجسين بأنفسهم، ثم كانوا يقدمون قرابين وتقدمات عن الشعب. ولكن هذه القرابين لم تسوي مسألة الخطيئة. فهو، وبذبيحته الوحيدة التي قربها على الصليب، ألا وهي ذاته، قد أكمل العمل الذي يخلّص، وسوَّى موضوع الخطيئة إلى الأبد. لقد كان الناموس يعيّن أناساً كرؤساء كهنةٍ ممن كانوا أنفسهم عاجزين ضعفاء ولا يمكن الاعتماد عليهم، ولكن القسم الإلهي قد أعلن يسوع على أنه كاهن إلى الأبد، ذاك الذي في سرِّ شخصه، هو ابن الآب الأبدي السرمدي. ما الذي كان يمكن لروح قدس الله نفسه أن يقوله ليوضح أعلوية وتفوق كهنوت التدبير الجديد على ذاك القديم؟ ومع الكهنوت بالطبع يرتبط نظام الأضاحي كله. لم يدرك أي يهودي أبداً السلام الداخلي أو الضمير الطاهر من خلال لجوئه إلى المذبح أو كاهن خيمة الاجتماع أو المعبد. ومما لا شك فيه، أينما كان هناك إيمانٌ حقيقي، كان الله يلتقي بشعبه في النعمة، وبالروح كان يعطيهم إحساساً داخلياً بالقبول والفرح الذي في نفسه، ولكن لم يكن هذا ليستند إلى النظام اللاوي. لقد كان كل ذلك من منظار نسل المرأة ذاك الذي سيأتي إلى العالم فيما بعد، ذاك الذي سيسحق رأس الحية والذي سيُجرَح نفسه عن آثام ومعاصي شعبه ويُسحق عن خطاياهم. لقد كان الإسرائيلي التقيّ يطيع وصية الناموس ويسلك بتوافق مع الكتاب الموسوي الطقسي لأن الله كان قد رسم ذلك في تلك الحقبة. إن الإيمان ليقودنا لأن نفعل بالضبط ما قاله الرب، ولكن أساس سلامه يقع، ليس على النظام الرمزي بل إنما على ذاك الذي صورّهُ ومثلَّهُ، وعلى عمل يسوع المسيح المنجز. لقد كان من الصعب حتى على اليهود المهتدين (إلى المسيحية) أن يدركوا بشكل كامل ذلك، ومن هنا كانت العناية التي تناولت كل التفاصيل بإلهام الروح القدس للرسول بولس في محاولته أن يعتقهم من اليهودية ويخرج بهم إلى النور الكامل والحرية التي في المسيحية. في ختام دراستنا لهذا الأصحاح، أود أن أشير إلى الفرق بين التعبير "قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ" المستخدم هنا وذاك الموجود في 9: 14 "الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِرُوحٍ أَزَلِيٍّ قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ لِلَّهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ". لقد "قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ" في معموديته في نهر الأردن، عندما حل عليه الروح القدس، مُظهراً مسرة الله الآب ورضاه عنه ومُشيراً إليه على أنه الذبيحة القربانية الكاملة الذي يستطيع وحده فقط أن يصنع براً عن الخطأة. إلا أنه على الصليب "قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ" عندما صار هو نفسه التقدمة العظيمة عن الخطية. من المهم أن نتذكر أن موت يسوع لم يكن مجرد تجاوب الإنسان مع نعمة الله كما تبدت في المسيح، ما كان شيء ليُميته لو لم يبذل حياته بملء اختياره وإرادته. فهو نفسه كان قد قال بصريح العبارة: "لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا (حياتي) مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي". بأكمل معنى، لقد وضع حياته طوعياً (بذل نفسه) عندما سمح للأشرار أن يُسَمِّروه على ذلك الصليب. فهناك أخذ مكان الخاطئ واحتمل دينونة الخاطئ. إننا نتحدث عن ذلك على أنه العمل الذي أنجزه المسيح. ولكن عندما نفكر في كهنوته الرئاسي العظيم فإننا نكون على الطرف الآخر كلياً. ذاك عمله غير المنجز، العمل الذي سوف لن يكتمل طالما هناك أي من الذين افتداهم في موضع اختبار وفي حاجة إلى العون. *​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (19 نوفمبر 2010)

well don  ex slant answer thank's


----------

